

Things Nobody Wants to Hear About the Market Plunge - steveplace
http://www.investingwithoptions.com/2010/05/06/7-facts-noone-wants-to-hear-about-the-market-plunge/

======
hga
Worth reading, e.g.: " _The Move was based on market structure._ "

I've noticed several others pointing out that this is not a very liquid market
and that that tells us lots of things.

